# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Wat is het verschil tussen het beste dieet ooit voor mannen en en vrouwen?

## FRANCOIS580

*Zowel mannen als vrouwen kampen met overgewicht en beiden willen gezond en blijvend vermageren zonder het overbekende jojo effect. Maar als je al eens samen met je echtgenoot een of ander dieet begon, dan weet je als geen ander dat er een duidelijk verschil bestaat tussen mannen en vrouwen, ook op het vlak van doeltreffend vermageren. Terwijl jij wellicht hemel en aarde moest verzetten om enkele kilootjes lichaamsgewicht kwijt te spelen geraakte je man zonder moeite zijn overgewicht kwijt. Waar ligt de oorzaak van het verschil tussen het beste dieet ooit voor mannen en het beste dieet ooit voor vrouwen en met wat houden ze best rekening tijdens hun zoektocht naar het beste dieet?
* 

De eetgewoonten van vrouwen worden in belangrijke mate beïnvloed door hun wisselende hormonen
Het beste dieet ooit, wie is daar niet naar op zoek? Steeds meer en meer landgenoten kampen met overgewicht, mannen zowel als vrouwen en dit van alle leeftijden. En allemaal willen ze zo vlug mogelijk en definitief afrekenen met onze overtollige kilos aan lichaamsgewicht. Dat is in vele gevallen echter veel gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Gezond vermageren doe je bij voorkeur samen en niet niet alleen. Om gemotiveerd een of ander dieet te volgen en dat ook vol te houden zoek je bij voorkeur een partner, dat is veel aangenamer dan in je eentje afslanken. Waarom zoek je het niet in je gezin en ga je samen op dieet met je partner? Om zon gemeenschappelijk dieet samen tot een goed einde te brengen zal je toch met enkele belangrijke raadgevingen rekening moeten houden. Een dieet dat past bij je echtgenoot is daarom voor jou niet doeltreffend en omgekeerd. Met welke factoren moet je dan rekening houden bij het kiezen van je dieet?


*Verschil in motivatie*

Er bestaat in de eerste plaats een duidelijk verschil in motivatie tussen mannen en vrouwen om te vermageren. Als vrouwen besluiten om een of ander dieet te volgen is dat meestal uit onvrede over hun uiterlijk. Met enkele kilos minder willen vrouwen er in de eerste plaats beter, slanker en mooier uitzien. Dat is zeker niet de eerste bekommernis van mannen. Mannen willen vermageren uit gezondheidsoverwegingen. Zij gaan meestal tot de actie over omdat ze zich ongemakkelijk en minder fit voeten. Hun uiterlijk is daarbij duidelijk ondergeschikt.

*Minder lichaamsvet*

Wanneer je samen met je echtgenoot met een af ander dieet start, moet je er wel rekening mee houden.../...

*Lees verder:*

----------

